

Ingenious James Bond style cheating gadgets confiscated during gaokao - ravich2_7183
http://online.thatsmags.com/post/check-out-these-bond-esque-cheating-devices-confiscated-during-gaokao

======
37prime
That glasses looks better than Google Glass. Now if only they could fit in the
battery pack and transmitter/receiver in the glasses itself.

